# Cell Standby/Radios



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey All-

I apologize if this had been discussed. I searched xda and did not find an answer, and it's a little difficult to do a specific search w/this app.

Anyway, has anyone done any kind of comparison as to which radio eats the least battery w/an asop ROM? I'm speaking from, for one, a cell standby measurement. I am currently using the 817 & showing 39 - 40% consistently on a DT asop. The phone did not like the 2.5 w/this ROM;consumption was through the roof.

Can I do better than 39 -40%?
Thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

offcerclancy said:


> Hey All-
> 
> I apologize if this had been discussed. I searched xda and did not find an answer, and it's a little difficult to do a specific search w/this app.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay attention to the cell standby in battery stats as I don't think it's accurate. Everyone will have different results with radios as far as signal strength and battery. You just have to play around with each for a few days to see how they work overall.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, mate. Very helpful.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

You have to remember that your battery use stats always add up to 100%, so for standby time to go down it usually means something else is going up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> You have to remember that your battery use stats always add up to 100%, so for standby time to go down it usually means something else is going up.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Actually it appears they add up to 103% quite frequently.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

"SomeGuyDude said:


> You have to remember that your battery use stats always add up to 100%, so for standby time to go down it usually means something else is going up.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


True. But if I am able to reduce the % of standby, it will be a smaller pie- less battery consumed. So there should be no real increases.


----------

